# Anybody shot a Kinetic Sovren 7075?



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Kinetic generally sells items from other manufacturers under their name (i.e. SF Premium + is the Kinetic Heat). It looks like something in the Decut line, maybe the Campus, so you may find more info or a better price checking there. Lancaster sells Decuts under the XSpot name, maybe the Collegiate. I don't see anything about the alloy. I have trouble identifying the Decut line - some look similar, but some are forged, some cast, etc.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

archeryal said:


> Kinetic generally sells items from other manufacturers under their name (i.e. SF Premium + is the Kinetic Heat). It looks like something in the Decut line, maybe the Campus, so you may find more info or a better price checking there. Lancaster sells Decuts under the XSpot name, maybe the Collegiate. I don't see anything about the alloy. I have trouble identifying the Decut line - some look similar, but some are forged, some cast, etc.


The Decut Campus and XSpot Collegiate are indeed the same riser but the Kinetic Sovren 7075 is clearly quite different in appearance. If I were to bet, I'd say there's a decent chance they're all made in the same factory though. Looking through Alternatives' site I notice that both the Kinetic Sovren 7075 and the Topoint Aerodyn riser are within a few grams of each other, are priced within a few dollars of each other, are both made from 7075 aluminum, and have strikingly similar fittings despite different appearance. Like I said, I bet they're all made in the same factory.

Regarding the 7075 aluminum, that's likely really not necessary. 6061 aluminum is more than sufficient and is less expensive. Alternatives sells the Kinetic Sovren 6061 for about $100 less and it's the exact same design, just different aluminum.

To answer the O.P. I bet it's going to be hard to find anyone that's shot them on here for a couple of reasons. 1. The riser is new and it's likely not many people have them, 2. They're not sold in the USA at the moment, and 3. Most of the forum participants (but not all) are located in the USA.

I've had Kinetic limbs before, and they seemed to be as well made as anyone else's stuff for the most part. Having said that I've been more impressed with the Sanlida limbs I currently have on one of my bows and the two Sanlida Athletics 7 risers and Sanlida Athletics 7 carbon limbs that friends have bought. You may want to have a look at Sanlida's offerings too if you're ordering from overseas. The Miracle riser has been discussed on this forum previously at length. 

For what it's worth, I'm betting that Sanlida is actually the manufacturer of most of these riser brands. For example, the Kinetic Stylized A7 is the same riser as the Sanlida Athletics 7. 

-Kent W.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 1, 2017)

Braveheart said:


> https://archery.ixpesports.nl/contents/en-uk/p23693.html


Thank you all for your responses!


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Not the same model, but maybe this will be helpful review from our friend in Australia: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd9eysPxHvg


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 1, 2017)

archeryal said:


> Not the same model, but maybe this will be helpful review from our friend in Australia: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd9eysPxHvg


Thank you


----------



## 1perfectarrow (Apr 5, 2020)

I have never shot one...


----------

